# JFilechooser defaultdirectory



## Medi (24. Dez 2008)

Wie kann ich n defaultdirectory für meinen filechooser festlegen?


----------



## musiKk (24. Dez 2008)

Mal genau hier lesen. Besonders die Konstruktoren anschauen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Dez 2008)

Es genügt, sich einfach mal nur die Konstruktoren von JFileChooser anzusehen.
Da kann man u.a. eine Referenz auf ein File-Objekt oder auf ein String-Objekt übergeben.


----------



## Medi (24. Dez 2008)

oki hab ich nun gemacht und da kann ich ja n directory selber angeben zb. aber was ich mich grad frage ist ob es eine möglichkeit gibt, dass er sich merkt welche directory er das letzte mal aufgemacht hatte (?)


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Dez 2008)

Indem du nicht jedesmal ein neues JFileChooser-Objekt erzeugst, sondern immer mit der gleichen Referenz arbeitest.


----------



## Landei (24. Dez 2008)

Wenn er das Verzeichnis nach dem nächsten Start noch wissen soll, schreib es dir per Properties oder Preferences weg.


----------

